
Trump blocks Chinese purchase of US chipmaker over national security - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/trump-blocks-chinese-purchase-of-us-chipmaker-over-national-security/
======
koolba
I like this line:

> Lattice, a Portland-based company with around 1,000 employees, argued that
> the Trump administration had nothing to worry about. Lattice said it
> outsourced chip manufacturing to other companies, so there wasn't a risk of
> manufacturing facilities being infiltrated. Lattice also offered to transfer
> key intellectual property to the US government to ensure that it didn't fall
> into Chinese hands.

If I'm parsing this correctly, they're arguing that risk of hacking of the
manufacturing process won't increase because they already don't have control
of chip supply chain due to outsourcing.

